# commercial hose on my Shop Vac?



## sgt panties (Jul 2, 2013)

How is one supposed to connect a commercial quality hose to a Shop Vac brand shop vacuum? I've asked Shop Vac support, HoseCraftUSA and UniversalHoseAndFittings and none have a clue. My Shop Vac tank has the same 2.5" (O.D) "twist lock" connection that almost all Shop Vacs have. Come on, this is one of the most ubiquitous vacuums on the market, are you telling me no one makes an adapter or cuff that goes from 2.5 twist lock to 2" ID commercial? --tom


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This might work http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Universal-Wet-Dry-Vacuum-Hose-VT2570/100375877#.UdOWdL4o4dU


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used pvc pipe fittings, cut slices in the end and heated with a heat gun. Attached it with a hose clamp while the pvc is sorta soft and pliable. The rest is just a gamble. I have probably spent $30 or more trying to find connections that will work.
Good luck.


----------



## sgt panties (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the effort Ridgid made to provide a better quality hose, but most reviewers dislike how that hose immediately necks down to well under 2" ID. As far as that fitting my Shop Vac, I doubt it, none of the ends look familiar. Perhaps I'll check in-store if I get desparate.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this site may have it*

www.ptreeusa.com


*2 1/2" Screw End Dust Collection Hose Adaptor*









2½” Screw End Adaptor allows you to attach a 2½” hose to it by just screwing the hose on, and then plug right into most any wet/dry vac and other standard 2¼” openings. No hose clamps are required.*Quantity*
*447* 2 1/2" Screw End Dust Collection Hose Adaptor​ *$3.99* 


*2 1/2" to 2 1/4" Dust Collection Hose Reducer *









2¼” x 2½” Reducer, reduces in a smaller increment than normal, it only steps down a 1/4” of an inch. The reason for this is, specific machinery setups like Shop-Vacs® can
use this fitting as a plug adaptor for the hose assembly.*Description* *Price*​ *Quantity*​ *449* *2 1/2" to 2 1/4" Dust Collection Hose Reducer *​ *$3.99* TEMP SOLD OUT​






*No.* *Description*


----------



## sgt panties (Jul 2, 2013)

*I'm gonna try these parts*

After a bit more looking I found some parts that _might_ work:

SVR-4515, 8011662

I've ordered them on a hunch and will get back to you within a few weeks on this thread with my results. And thanks to WoodThings for those other parts --may come in handy if I have to adapt further.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sgt, Here's what I did with my Ridgid shop vac: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/cheap-simple-ridgid-shop-vac-hose-adapter-21242/ I used an automotive exhaust adapter and it worked perfectly to connect 2-1/2" flex dust collection hose. 

Whether this would work with Shop Vac brand, I have no idea.

Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Sgt, Here's what I did with my Ridgid shop vac: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/cheap-simple-ridgid-shop-vac-hose-adapter-21242/ I used an automotive exhaust adapter and it worked perfectly to connect 2-1/2" flex dust collection hose.
> 
> Whether this would work with Shop Vac brand, I have no idea.
> 
> Bill


Wow! Now why haven't I thought of that. 

Seems to me that you go to a muffler shop with a shopping list and have them make whatever you need.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Lowes sells an upgraded shop vac hose - I believe it is 2 1/4" that comes with a twist lock adapter - it is a shop-vac branded hose - think it runs about $25.


----------



## sgt panties (Jul 2, 2013)

BigBadBuford said:


> Lowes sells an upgraded shop vac hose - I believe it is 2 1/4" that comes with a twist lock adapter - it is a shop-vac branded hose - think it runs about $25.


Yes, saw that. A blue and gray one IIRC... but it was the smaller ID (1.25?).


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

sgt panties said:


> Yes, saw that. A blue and gray one IIRC... but it was the smaller ID (1.25?).


Yeah, I checked when I got home and it is 1.5", not 2 1/4. It came with adapters to use it with standard size accessories - I think 1.25" and 2 1/4". If you don't need the full 2 1/4" hose it is still a decent piece for the price.


----------



## sgt panties (Jul 2, 2013)

Well it looks like I made more fuss about this than was really warranted.

I bought this hose on eBay, which I believe is a standard commercial 2" hose as far as dimensions go. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140883117028

In case the link goes bad the eBay seller is universal-hose.

It has a double layer. The outer layer looks like a thick spiral of blue plastic. The inner layer is black plastic. (Note that Shop Vac calls their 
hose 2.5" but that is an OD not an ID. The Shop Vac hose has a 2" ID. The commercial guys go by ID not OD.) They sell the hose with and without cuffs. The auction w/o cuffs has a closeup of the hose construction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHOP-VAC-INDUSTRIAL-VACUUM-HOSE-2-X-15-NO-CUFF-BLUE-/360508470300

Please also note that when these auctions refer to "Shop Vac" that are not refering to "Shop Vac" the brand, but just the generic term.

It turns out the the OD of the cuffs on this eBay hose will friction fit into the ID of the Shop Vacs threaded inlet. The fit is good and tight. And it works well with the other Shop Vac wands and attachments. So no special adapters are needed. The cuffs are of that harder-than-rubber-softer-than-plastic stuff. Probably some kind of vinyl?

Anyway, soooo much better quality than what Shop Vac tries to sell you. Case closed. Thanks for your help.


----------

